# Did you pick your own name's or did your owner pick your names for you??



## candy07

I was wondering, did you guy's pick your own name or did you owner pick it for you, she made me this user name so I can talk to other rabbit's like you guy's but she call's me Candy, but I call myself Elnica, after my great great grandma, the other rabbit's dont use her name's either! She name's them off of food and stuff.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

My mommy named me.... I didn't have a name before I came to her... So she named me Acheron (like Ack-er-on) but calls me Ash... I like it - I guess - though King, or Prince, or RULER OF ALL suites me much better!.
-Ash

Mamma didn't name me -I had a name before at my old house 0 but she doesn't know what it was and I forget, so I am stuck with Sisi (cc) which isn't too bad I suppose... Mamma is pretty good with names...
-Sisi

Mother named me aswell... I was just a little one when she got me, and I haven't been told my name from my earlier days. Now I go by Simi, Sim, or Queen Simi (Mother calls me 'Queen Simi Pants')... I like my name pretty well... THough I think it should be something more royal! 
-Simi


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

My mom named me. She says my name came from neopets (whatever that is). IT is short for Korrailli. I think that is knida grily and I am a he-man so I like Korr better. I have never had a different name except what my bunny mom called me but I don't remember what the was.

Korr

[line]

I had a name at the place with lots of bunnies. They called me Patch. Probably because of my eyes. When mommy brought me home she didn't know what to name me. I eventually got Sophie. My name comes from the movie The Illusionist. I like my name

Sophie

[line]

Mybefore family called me Glacier (I think). When I came to live in the new place, I was named Penelope. I think it is too big a name for me (plus its hard to spell), so I like to be called Penny. 

Penny


----------



## girlzilla

my mummy picked my name, and i was named afterludo from the labryinth movie:







he has big fuzzy feets and floppy flappy ear things, like me.


----------



## TK Bunnies

I love Laberinth!!!!

Teacup: " My mommy pick out my name!!"

[line]

Kali: "I named my self."


----------



## SDShorty

I didn't vote because I'm not in the choices . My daddy is the one that named me Dori, he said that Dori means 'drift' in Japanese. Apparently he's a big car guy and a big drifting fan, I dunno what that is, but he named me that. I still like my name though.


----------



## candy07

oh, im sorry i didnt think of that, i should have put "other" in the catogory



so sorry,

candy


----------



## Leaf

*Onion- My name came naturally. I am all white and when she brought me home I made her cry!

*Cricket-HMMMP!

*Taps- tap and I come running!

*Blue- My color, my color.

*Skeet- I will BITE you...

*Bumble Bee- Didja see the movie, didja see the movie? Transformers - erereCHH More than meets the eye!

*Diamond- I'm a true princess jewel.


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO

My name is Roger Rabbit. Self-explainatory.

First appearance:


----------



## girlzilla

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Onion- My name came naturally. I am all white and when she brought me home I made her cry!


LOL how did you do that onion??? what did you do to your mumma?!


----------



## Butterfinger

My name is Butterfinger  My breeder named me, but mommy kept it because she thought the tort patches I have look like a butterfinger bar... The white is for...the wrapper?


----------



## Georgie

when mommie ladie wuz a little girl, she luffed the looney tunes. she expeshially luffed the one wif bugsy and de abdomminable snowman. i founded dis online...dis is whut de snowman sez:

*Abominable Snowman*: Just what I always wanted. My own little bunny rabbit! I will name him George, and I will hug him, and pet him, and squeeze him...And pat him, and pet him, and... And rub him, and caress him, and... 

so mommie ladie named me georgie! and den de vet peeple calleded me "Georgie the Eighth Pound WonderBun." so i's georgie!


----------



## okiron

I was named Licorice before momma came along and changed my name to Lumi. It means snow in Finnish which is completely ridiculous because I'm black as night!

- Lumi

---

I didn't have a name before momma came along. Then she named me after some cookies for no apparent reason! She says my fur coloring reminds her of soft vanilla-ishy things but humans, who knows how they think.

- Nilla


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Bo here, and they argued for hours and a day or two before they agreed on my name. Mommy finally won the battle! With my boy's name being Luke they decided to name me Bo like Bo and Luke Duke. So, I'm named after some blonde headed guy with a bad singing voice.

Cloverbunny is just a cute name they gave her.

heidi is also just a name but then they saw that little brat hide everywhere all the time so it fits her. She better hide when I am out cause I like to pounce her since I am such a mean bunny!


edit 1/12/08:

Guess we should add that Heidi ended up being a boy so they changed his name to Tony. Like Tony Stewart - that racecar driver. My little girl loves that guy.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Ruby - I'm named after Jess's aunt's Ruby ring. Although Jess also says that a Ruby is a precious stone, and I am precious to her so it fits well!

Millie - Jess named me thinking it was cute,:X but apparently 'Ruby and Millie' is a make-up brand as well. I act surprised when people tell me but in fact Ruby and I are the brain's behind the whole operation,:whistling we own the 'Ruby and Millie' company.:biggrin2:And let me tell you - we certainly do not test on rabbits!:shame


----------



## Michaela

Well I am a black rabbit, and the slave was looking for nice names on the Internet and she saw Ebony and liked it. I like it too, at least she can do _something_ right. :rollseyes

I don't really know where my name came from...Mama just started calling me Pebble...:huh

Mama had my name picked out before she even got me, she's like the name Madison for ages, but I'm not named after anything.


----------



## HarveyAndSam

Harvey and Sam: We came to our mom, already named as we had been to a couple of homes already, then at a foster home for a year and a half. Mom was kind enough to keep our names. But it's kind of confusing really. There is already a rat here named Harvey....and a dog named Samson. Mom is always being cute and talking to me (Sam) and in comes THAT dog! :?


----------



## GIDGET

I was abandondBY My first evil mommy she took my to my new mommy's flower shop and just left me thereand never came back to get me like she promised any way i'm better off with my new mommy good mommy still says that i would have ended up in a pot if i had stayed with my bad mommy ( wonder what THAT means) anyway bad mommy called me cotton good momm y thought it was kinda cute but lengthened it to CONCETTA COTTON so that's how i got my name


----------



## ChompersMom

My mommy named me. I had another name at one point in time before I was discarded to the wild ( I don't like to talk about my past) and then when somebody tried to take me home, I didn't like his girlfriend. She was rough with me so I bit her. They brought me back to that place I was originally brought to and my new mommy took me home. She said if she didn't I would have been fed to a snake :shock:.

She named me Chompers due to my biting the other person, but blech, I didn't like her anyhow. I never bite my mommy  just licks for her!


----------



## Violet

Mommy named me. she said she didn't wants another pet named after food. and that i look likes a little flower! so's now my names is Viwet!


----------



## Xila

I'm another bunny that falls under the non-existent "other" category. ^^

Interesting thing- my slave is bad with names. She is SO indecisive! She sees names more than just a thing to call you by; she thinks of names as part of your soul; part of your heartâ¦ one of the most important things you could have. It took her almost a MONTH to name me, and, in the end, didn't even do it on purpose! (I can't imagine how long it would take her to name any kits she has...)

Anyway, that's not the point. When she got me, she had no idea how to check my gender, so obviously a gender-neutral name was in order. She thought I was a girl, so she considered names like "Isabel", and "Lilac", and all those girly names...
Then she got back to gender neutral names:
"Basil" (she was considering this one for a long time)
"Bunicula" (after one of her favorite books)
"Bunny" (oh-so-original)
"Sugar"
"Ivory"
"Velvet"
"Salt"
Etc...
So anyway, she figured "well, she (remember she still thought I was a girl) needs a name! I'll just call her BunBun while I think."

So she kept walking by; "Hi BunBun."
And pet me; "Hi BunBun."
And played with me; "Hi BunBun."
And fed me; "Hi BunBun."

And so on and so on...

And... well, eventually she gave up on names.. she realized that if she thought of a name, no matter HOW gorgeous, she'd miss the name "BunBun"...
So, that's how I became BunBun- a complete accident due to mumâs major indecisiveness. =)


----------



## RexyRex

Alaska: My first family named me Snow White, but I didn't like it and neither did Mom. Sos we came up with Alaska! I love my name, it's different like my Mom's name. I'm called Alaska because I am pure white. Mom mostly calls me Laska, Laskabungirl, or Busybungirl. How am I supposed to really know my name if she keeps calling me something else :?

Gixxer: The shelter named me Decarlo but my mom & dad wanted to change it. They discussed names for hours until they settled on Gixxer, after my dad's motorcycle. I live up to my name because I am VERY VERY fast! Mom calls me Gix or Gixxybuddy. Dad just calls me Gix or Gixxer.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Spank: The staff at the SPCA named me. They had a giggle fit over it, thinking it was appropriate for my bratty terrible two months. But mommy thought it was adorable, and so kept it.

Muffy: My last (not sure which one of the few lasts) owner named me. 

Labrador: The staff at the SPCA named me because of my dark black colour - Like a "Labrador" retriever.

Savannah: Mommy and daddy named me. In March, daddy gave mommy a pink stuffed bunny who she called Savannah. When they got me in September, they thought that I should be the real life pink princess bunny.

Royce: My owner Ashley named me when she brought me home as a baby!


----------



## SkyScraper

When we first got Ace he was always Slick. But I don't like the name Slick so I named him Ace.


----------



## Bunsies

William: My mom picked out my name. My first owner named me, "Boots." But, hello! Did she not see that I don't have boots?! My paws are all white, thank you very much. Besides, that name just didn't suit me. I'm above that, for sure. So William it is - thank goodness. Don't you think William is a good name?

Ruby: Well, I've had a couple of names, but like this one the best. My first name was, "Pebbles." Cute name, but not for me. And when my mommy adopted me, she named me, "Gracie." It didn't stick though. So my mommy thought and thought...and thought some more...and came up with Ruby. She says I'm precious just like a ruby and that's why it's such a perfect name. And I couldn't agree more!

Einstein: My's mommy pickeded out my name for me. She's nameded me Einstein 'cause of my lots of white hairs. She said it had something to do with a famous man nameded Albert Einstein. I thinkses he hases the white hairs likes me. I likeses my name, but I likeses it bestes whens my mommy callses me, "baby Einey."


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Ok well my name is Magic and I'll tell you all how I and the other bunnies gots our names. Here goes: 

Magic-Star: I got my name after my mommy change-ed it from Velvet's Lullaby to Freedom and then to Magic-Star. She thought I was a girlly! Ugh! 


Autumn- Autumn got her names picked cuz of her colour and her owner likes the season of Fall. 

Savannah - My mommies couldn't find a better name for her, so they called her Savannah. She's also called Princess and some other fancy names, cuz she thinks hers a queen. pfftt. yah right! 

Mississippi - Uhm, his old owners named him. His siblings were all named after places/states, so ya.

Willow - She comed with her name. I guess cuz her looks like a Willow tree?

Artie- Well when he was little my mommies' friends suggested Artie as short for "Retarded"  And it just sorta stuck, even though they thought about changing it, but it fits him too well! 

Bruce - Uhm he came wifs his name, but he's named after the shark "Bruce" on Finding Nemo. 

Lily - Lily came with her name. I don't know why she was named that thou. 

Ok yup that's its...teehee.


----------



## ZakuraRabbit

Zakura: Mom says I'm named after this comic book





Not sure what she means by that...I have yet to find a character in that book called Zakura:shock: When I was a baby she just started calling me Littlegirl Junior or Zak, as she didn't even know I was a girl before I was 3 weeks old! :shock: Those silly humans...
Then I saw this movie that mom's brother (my uncle?) bought, about a super-cool white rabbit called "the killer Rabbit", mom called me that as a joke, but I showed her! Now I'm finally officially called the Killer Rabbit, instead of plain Zakura...did you know that Zakura is a flower??? She might as well have called me "Pellets and hay!"

Sasuke is a ripoff of me Mom says he's named from a character in the comic above too, and the Legendary Beast from the same movie my "Killer Rabbit" name came from. She says it fits, I don't think it fits at all! Sasuke in the comic is a super-cool character with awesome ninja-skills! And the Black Beast...well that's self-explainatory.
My friend Sasuke however is a lazy coward.:?

Aroma's got the weirdest name I've ever heard. Vestkystens Romance told by Aroma. Mom says her "breeder" named her, whatever a breeder might be..
According to Aroma herself all the rabbits born at that place have been called "Vestystens" and all her litter mates are Romance Told by something. Talk about uninventive I say, but mom says that's normal. 
But oh well, suits that weird girl to have a weird name, mom tends to just call her Aroma. I don't get it! She calls Sasuke and I by our first names but suddenly the "New girl" is only called by her last! 
But hey! It's better than the time she nicknamed her hamster kitty-cat.
My mom loves odd (often comic-inspired) names....and sadly it's us, the pets, who has to suffer from it


----------



## Hazel

I, Hazel, am named after Hazel in Watership Down. Mommy picked it.

Flopsy, my sis is named after Flopsy Rabbit, Peter's sis. Daddy picked it. She's not very Flopsy though, so I never understood it. AND HEY! I JUST FOUND OUT HAZEL WAS A BOY!!! WHAT???


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Rory here! Mom named me Rhiordan Blackberry. She was in love with the name Rhiordan (Rory for short) for years and years for her next bunny, she thinks it's the perfect name. Blackberry is after one of her favorite bunnies from Watership Down! Mom looked at lots of bunnies but as soon as she saw my picture on Petfinder, she knew that I was her Rhiordan.

Tallulah:
I kinda picked my own name! Mom was going to name me Tabitha Maesie and even told the people at the vet office that that was my name. She was going to call me Tabbie Mae. But then there was a bunny at the shelter named Tabitha and mom thought of her whenever she said my name and she felt bad. So she decided to name me something else. She found my name in less than five minutes! Tallulah is Irish and means princess as well as Choctaw Indian and means leaping water. Rory's name is Irish and means prince, so the name was perfect. Mom thinks Tallulah is just right for me because I'm so spunky and sweet and beautiful and such an athlete! Oh and Maesie is after Macey, the Holland Lop that mom and Paul love so much.


----------



## wordstoasong

Midnight and Honey: Our past Owners named us both. =]


----------



## timetowaste

*wordstoasong wrote: *


> Midnight and Honey: Our past Owners named us both. =]


meee too midnight and honey!

also welcomes to the forum! i bets you guys are new!!!!!!!!!!! harro and welcome!!!

nemo


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

This is Charlie hehere! I'm a kitteh...don't mind me...i'm just askizing myself as a bunner! hehe. Wellz, I was nam-ed after Charlie Chaplin, betuz I have a moosetashe like hem does....yup, it looks just his the real charlie chaplin's, and so that is why my name is Chalie...cuz I gouts a moosetasche just like charlie chaplin. Awso, I have a beard and sideburnz so i'm a very uneek and speshoul kitteh. 

Pece Owt, 

Charlie.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

SnowyShiloh, what is the movie/show Watership Down about? I thoughtsz it was about water.....? But it has real bunners in it? 

magic-Star


----------



## jcottonl02

Benji: My mummy's twin sister picked my name for me- I like it very much and when she comes to see me in the morning she comes calling my name and it makes me feel so happy!!! I run to see her and lick her through the bars!

Pippin: My mummy picked my name for me- she is crazy about the Lord of the Rings and her favourite character is Pippin, so that is who I am named after. I love my name- it makes me sound all courageous.


----------



## Hazel

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> SnowyShiloh, what is the movie/show Watership Down about? I thoughtsz it was about water.....? But it has real bunners in it?
> 
> magic-Star



It has real bunnies! I didn't no for a long time cause mommy never let me chew the book all the way, but then we watched the movie. It's bout these bunnies who find a new place to live. I feels bad for wild bunnies. They dun get treats and all the hay they wants. And its cold outside. no thanks! But I was named from it too, but when we watched the movie, i saws hazel was a BOY! :grumpy:

i'm getting better at typing huh!?


----------



## pappy1264

My 'sister' named me. Her name is Brianna and she is a 6 yo skinkid. She named me CARROT SALAD LETTUCE (she says everyone should have a first, middle and last name, so that is mine.) My bunny slaves call me Carrot. I think its a good name (and its also one of my favorite treats, as well!)


----------



## JenniferCameron

My mummy let my dady name me. First he wanted to name me Jack Rabit Slims from sum moovy called polp fiction, but I thought it was way waaaay too long of a name (cause I'm so small). My daddy finely decided to name me Winston because his mummy (my grandmama) always wanted a Winston. I like my name, they like to cal me Winni to and sweethart. I have a lot of names it gets confuseling.

-Winston


----------



## Martha G

When I came to my house, I was with another bunny. At first my Mom called us Bunny and Rabbit - not a very original human was she? Then the "big rabbit" came home and she said "that one looks like cappuchino," and she said "let's call that one Biscuit." So that's my name. I wish my name were more macho though since I am the man of the house.

Cappy died and I missed him. Then the big rabbit put me in the carrier and took me to the man in the white coat. Hey, what's going on? Well they put me to sleep so they could take away my manhood. Imagine! I pretended that I was sore so I got lots of extra petting and treats when I got home." When I felt better I started feeling a little lonely. Soon I went on some bunny dates and there was one beautiful girl that I really liked and luckily she came to live with me. 

The morning after she arrived I heard Mommy and the Big RAbbit talking. They said "this new girl has quite a personality. She reminds me of Roxie in the play, _Chicago._ So that's her name.

And that's how we got our names. 

Biscuit & Roxie - love buns forever

:mrsthumper:


----------



## Kat Saint J

Idid not vote because my moms pic was not there.

She drives some big white thing called a chevy and says everyone should drive one. What ever that means. My name at my old home was Chanelle and I am not a girl.:grumpy: So my mom changed it to chevy.

By friends talk later time for bed


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Hazel wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> SnowyShiloh, what is the movie/show Watership Down about? I thoughtsz it was about water.....? But it has real bunners in it?
> 
> magic-Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has real bunnies! I didn't no for a long time cause mommy never let me chew the book all the way, but then we watched the movie. It's bout these bunnies who find a new place to live. I feels bad for wild bunnies. They dun get treats and all the hay they wants. And its cold outside. no thanks! But I was named from it too, but when we watched the movie, i saws hazel was a BOY! :grumpy:
> 
> i'm getting better at typing huh!?
Click to expand...


Sweet! I'm gonna downloadz dis on my mummy's tomputer right now! Tehehe! hopfoley she dozint mind!  

Magic


----------



## sxpoisongirlxs

Hellos! I'm Shiloh. I was named'd by my first mommie I think. She didn't pay much attention to me and then gaved me away to goes back to school. She gave me to some evil wady who wanted me to be a 'prezent' to her 2 year old kid a few months ago. Since I'm 2, I didn't think it would be that bad, but I guess hoominz matuer swower. Da effil kid picked'd me up and skweamed in my face for a long time! I got scaired because it was soooo loud, and I bit him and scratched him. They didn't like me then. They didn't feed me very much, or change my water often or anyting. Then my new mommie founds me and saved'd me! She thought my name was sweet, so she kepd'd it.


----------



## FallingStar

Buttercup: My mum got my name by when she got me I had fur that reminded her of Buttercup. She was gonna name me something else but Buttercup stucked. I'm also called Butter, Butter-Buns and Bud-Bud.. But it doesn't really matter. 

Rayne: Well my mummy picked the name Rayne but she thought that the spots on my back looked like Rayne Drops. And she liked that name. She was going to name me Roxxi but she liked Rayne better. I'm also called Rayne Drop, The Great Rayne Drop and Rayne-Girl. But I love them all. 

Winston. Mum named me Winston because I'm pure black and very calm and nice. And she thought of a guy in a black suit who was kinda laid back and quiet. My sister's like the name too. Mum also calls me Win, Winny and Win-Boy. So does my mum's mum..


----------



## kirst3buns

Basil here: My first family named me kitty. I have no clue why they would do such a thing to me but they weren't very nice. They already had two kitties and they had names! After a while they gave me to a new family. My new family didn't call me kitty and waited for a while to see what I should be named. After a couple of days I was able to get through to them that I should be named Basil. My family's neighbor actually got it and suggested it to them so that is how I named myself.

Penelope here: My first owner was a four year old girl. I lived with her for 2-3 months but she didn't play with me much. She called me polka dots because I am a broken lop. They found me a new home and after a couple of weeks I let them know that I wasn't polka dots and the name Penelope magically (lots of bunny whispers at night) came to them. Much of the time my family calls me Penny and sometimes when I'm just laying around in one of my favorite positions, my mom calls me Penny Loafer.


----------



## BSAR

Autumn: My mommy named me vis betuz she thought i looked like the colour of leaf. And betuz her favoite season is autumn. at first when she thought i was a boy (hmph:X) she named me thumper from bambi. but i love my name autumn and it fits me good!

Artie: My grandma's friend and her sister (Fallingstar and her sister ashley) thought of my name. it stands for uhm . . . . . well. . re...retarded. betuz i am blind and me back feet don't work. So i am kinda retarded. my mommy couldn't think of ny other name that fit so she just went with that. i really like my name and i don't get made much fun of for what it means. :biggrin2:

Willow: I came with my name. I really like it!

Savannah: Uhm well my mommies picked my name. they thought that it fit me well and it really does!


 note; i will post bruce's name thing later.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Hey Guyzz! My namies is Dutchess, or Dutchie for shorts. I'um a dutch wabbit, so's dat's where da namie comes frum! 'Course, I'um royalty, so eet fits me!

Velvet sez: When I wuz little, I had the most bootiful blue, lush baby coat. It was almost velvety, even tho I'm a flemmie. My peoples love-d to pet me all the times! Because dey love me, and also so's they could touch my velvety soft furz. So, now I am Velvet, or Velvetini when mommy's feeling sillee!

Baby sayz: I may be da smallest bun in the wabbit herd, but I have da most energy (and bunny-tude) of all dem! I dunno why they calls me "Baby", cause inside I feels bigger den them flemmish giants. But mom says I'um a Nethie, whatever that eez. Anyways, I am da boss of dis place, and nobodies better mess with mee!

The other bunny brudders and sisteres will have to introduze dem selves latur!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hey phellow bunz!

Hiya, My name iz Moo Moo. When I came to live with Wabbitdad & Wabbitmom12 I already had my name. I guess theyd called me that causze of my white fur and black spots.

Smores here, they call me Mr. Smores because I am a brown and white dutch bunny. Wabbitdad said I look like a smores treat.

Hi my name is Nibbles, I am a black holland lop. Wabbitdad named me after a Tom & Jerry cartoon character. Nibbles is Jerry Mouse's nephew and eats or attempts to eat everything. 

I am called Lilly, I am a light gray flemish giant. I was already called Lilly when Wabbitdad got me from Gentle Giants. Lilly's arethe mostbeautiful flower in the world and since I am the most beautiful bunny my name fits me oh so well!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My name is Skippery, I am a black lionhead. I already had my name when I came to live with Wabbitdad & Wabbitmom12. I have no idea why I am called Skippery, as long as the banana chips keep coming they can call me anything they want.

I am Rudy the cute aghouti, I am a french lop. Like Ms. Skippery I came with my name when I moved in with Wabbitdad & mom. Who knows why, but as long as they tell me I am cute who am I to argue.

Thumper is my name. I am a blu flemish giant boy. I am named after a famous movie star and like him I can really thump too.

Originally Wabbitdad & mom called me Onyx, but they said it just didn't fit me and since I am such a sweet bunny (I've been told I am so sweet you can gain 5 pounds just looking at me!) They decided my name should be Sweetie, I do like it much better, I mean really who wants to be named after a rock.

My name is Barney, I am a steel flemish giant. I came to live with wabbitdad & mom with my name already. They family they got me from said I just looked like a Barney. I don't know what a Barney looks like but they must be very handsome.

I am called Mr. Muffin, thats the name I had when I came to wabbitdad & mom's house. I was called just muffin but they decided mr. muffin would be more boy sounding and I agree. Although as handsome as I am, people just want to gobble me me up like a tasty banana muffin.

I am a black & white havana mix. They said i remind them of a oreo cookie, I hope not the double stuff kind. I do have a nice trim figure!

Last but not least it is me Blueberry. I am a blue mini rex, so everyone voted and the name blueberry was the winner, like skippery said, as long as the banana chips keep coming they can call me anything they want! Wabbitdad said my fur is so velvety that you could paint a picture of elvis on me.


----------



## bunnytoes

The breader showed my mommy my bunny mom and said her name was Molly but I was no name. Daddy name me Julie. It is me Julie Bunny. I like that name. OH No! Mommy is still log in.


----------



## Chocoteddy0

My name be Eddie but my Ma says I be Sugar!


----------



## pinksalamander

I tried to tell her my name was Boris but she keeps calling me 'William'.


----------



## Mocha04

My parents name me Mocha cause I'm brown and have a white belly which they call the whipped cream.....:biggrin2:


----------



## Piggie

My mommy named me.. since she doesn't know if I'm a boy or girl.. heehee.. she tried to think of a neutral name..

She tried..
Slippers 
and Gloria
and Riley
and Babylon (baby) 

she finally decided on Piglet, since I eat constantly.. "Piggie" she calls me. I don't think it is very nice sometimes, but what can I say.. I like the foods.

~Piglet~


----------



## juliew19673

The girl whose rescued me named me, not why Mom; I overheard them trying out a whole bunch of names and Baxter just stuck. I guessmy Momput the funny symbol after my name ("!" whatever that means) heard it has something to do with me being a spaz - whatever that means.... 

I can tell you I like Baxter! much better than when mom calls me "Her Mr. Muffin Man"- eeeewwww - AND to make it worse she does it IN FRONT OF THE CAT!!!!.. :grumpy:


----------



## Chocoteddy0

LMAO!


----------



## JenniferCameron

Piggie wrote:


> My mommy named me.. since she doesn't know if I'm a boy or girl.. heehee.. she tried to think of a neutral name..
> 
> She tried..
> Slippers
> and Gloria
> and Riley
> and Babylon (baby)
> 
> she finally decided on Piglet, since I eat constantly.. "Piggie" she calls me. I don't think it is very nice sometimes, but what can I say.. I like the foods.
> 
> ~Piglet~



Hi it's Charlie, Jennifer's bunny, my mommy calls me piglet too, cause I eat eat eat !

(Don't tell mom I was on here shhhhh)


----------

